# Anyone got tips on stopping coon dogs from running trash?



## JoshM (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone have any tips to keep coon dogs from trash trails?

How do Bill Boatmans break scents work?

I was told to use the stuff on the dogs until they're so sick of the smell that they'll never run it again. Any truth behind it?


----------



## big A 235 (Feb 10, 2009)

You need an e collar  get a tri tronics at collar clinic rebuilt can't bet the price there


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Feb 11, 2009)

I really don't like using the training and breaking scents that much, to me, I don't think they smell like the real thing. Your best bet would be to get ahold of a shock system and shine some fields at night, find some deer and turn your dogs loose on the deer and when they start running the deer shock them on the highest level the systems got. Also, if you can get a hold of some tarsel glands, or deer legs, off a deer and an electric fence, you can wrap some electric fence wire around the gland and hook the wire up to the electric fence box and everytime your dog goes to smell the gland he gets zapped. This works really well because you can leave the dog and have no interaction with it.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Shock collars.


----------



## JoshM (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey thanks guys, especially Chase for the indepth information.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Feb 11, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Shock collars.


Thats right.


----------



## JoshM (Feb 11, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> You need an e collar  get a tri tronics at collar clinic rebuilt can't bet the price there



Anyone else have anything to say about the Tri-Tronics e-collars? 

By the way thanks for the tip on Collar Clinics, big A. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Feb 12, 2009)

Tri tronics are the best shock collars out there right now, imo. I got two, one is the old style trashbreaker and the other is the trashbreaker g2 exp, I love both of them and haven't had any problems yet, knock on wood.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 13, 2009)

Shock collars are great but make dang sure your dog is being bad before you pop him/her.If there is any doubt,tie goes to the runner.After you shock,have a coon in a cage etc. and get the dog on it asap.When you do love/praise alot.Make a big deal out of it.Then lock the dog up for a day or two.If the dog has some common sense they will think about what happened.Deer=collar Coon=loving.This way should only take a couple of times to work.I used to do this for hog dogs and it was the easiest method for me.


----------



## bobman (Feb 13, 2009)

Locking a dog up won't accomplish anything with dogs, you have about a 1 - 1.5 second window of understanding why they are being disciplined. Thats why ecollars work so well you can time the correction instantly, dogs live in the here and now.

First buy the ecollar and let the dog wear it for a couple weeks everytime he is taken out of the kennel so he forgets about it, this will prevent him from being collar wise and only not running deer when the collar is on.

Find a area with good visibility during the the daytime where your dog is likely to jump a deer, walk him thru it and when he hits the trail and starts running it or does so when he sees it hit him with the highest level...this part is important say nothing just shock him until he stops. After the first time he may try it again if he does shock him again and keep quiet no commands of any kind. You want him to associate the deer with the shock not you.

Do this with one dog at a time and as stated above make sure its a deer hes running ( thats why I would do it in the day time) because if you shock him running a coon he will be coon proof.

IMO scents are a waste of time with adult dogs, but a deer scent on a mouse traps in the yard when you have small pups will teach them to ignore deer, the negative association of a pop on the nose is a strong thing for a small pup. Works great on beagle pups.


----------



## carabrook (Feb 13, 2009)

Deer breaking we use a piece of hide set up on a fence in the yard. Let the dog out and when they stick their nose in it burn them good with a tritronics. I don't personally like doing it in the field unless I see them bust and run the deer. One lesson I learned early is never burn them on a tree, I just dont think they know they are busted for a possum and I have seen some quit treeing and it was hard to get them back. We have a tried and true secret for possums and dillers that was given to me by a man that has run coondogs for fifty years and has two qualified and running in the world next week. PM if your interested.


----------



## carabrook (Feb 13, 2009)

should have said to if you dont have any hide look for a roadkill and cut off a chunk


----------



## struttinsouthern (Feb 18, 2009)

buddy it sounds like you need to read walk with wick !!! all the answers to anything imaginable are there!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2009)

Deer is probably the easiest thing to break off of..Yotes and fox are harder..Dillars and possum are pretty hard with a hard headed dog..Rabbits aint to hard..What kind of trash is the dog running?


----------



## rabbithound (Feb 19, 2009)

man.....yall keep this stuff coming!! The deer tarsal wired to an electric fence is a great idea! I also like the deer hide on a mouse trap for puppies....


Excellent thread!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Feb 22, 2009)

we rode miles until we seen deer croosing and would cut em on them. we let them get good and hot and FRY them. when they came back, we dumped them on the hottest feeder we had. Always ended on a positive note. It'll make for some long nights but effective. Same way with a possum, except if ou can catch the possum, whip em with it. a collar wise dog aint so bad, IMO, we had one that would climb trees for possums. but when she had the collar on, it was on!!!!


----------

